# New Tractor Owner, Help needed on Manuals



## Jeck231 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
I newly bought an old John Deere 4200 tractor at an auction, and I don't know anything about it. I've never owned a tractor before, so this is all pretty new to me. I assume I need to get some manuals or something. Where is the best place to get manuals, and why? Is there only one type of manual for each tractor? All advice is appreciated. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

First of all, welcome to the site! I am sort of a newbe here myself but enjoy the pictures and comments posted by others. Sorry I don't know where to get a manual for your tractor, but you could always do a search online. I bet someone else on here may be able to help you more with that. Be sure to post pictures of your tractor.Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

First of all, welcome to the site! I am sort of a newbie here myself but enjoy the pictures and comments posted by others. Sorry I don't know where to get a manual for your tractor, but you could always do a search online. I bet someone else on here may be able to help you more with that. Be sure to post pictures of your tractor.Bye


----------



## jack1 (Apr 19, 2011)

HEy there i can tell you that there are a few sites out there selling tractor manuals the most worth it according to me is jensales which is worth it every penny to buy tractor parts manual and tractor service manual


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jack1 said:


> HEy there i can tell you that there are a few sites out there selling tractor manuals the most worth it according to me is jensales which is worth it every penny to buy tractor parts manual and tractor service manual


 Yep they are actually a member on here..


----------

